# HS520 vs 720 Help?



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello hoping some experts can help?

I am thinking of buying a used HS50 (8years old) to tide me over until my Honda HSS928 arrives. I need some help with the following.

- What is the major difference between the HS50 and new HS720?
- Is $300 a fair price for a HS50 (8yrs old)?
- Auger was replaced what else should I look for as far as issues with this machine? 

:wavetowel2:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Price is related to it's condition and can also vary depending on location.
Please add a location to your profile and can you post some photos of the machine ??


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Your title description is different than what you asked. Did you mean HS520, not HS50?

HS520/AS = HS720/AA/AS
Differences= looks, and remote chute control (AA/AS)

While HS50 is two-stager.

I wouldn't waste money on these. Just wait until the HSS928 arrive. It doesn't look like there will be any snowstorm in NE within 2-3 weeks. For me, I really wanted the ATD model, but I have no patience to wait so I bought the AT model instead.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

720 is a gc190 vs gc160 in 520.


----------

